# Что за инструмент?



## Денис П. (9 Мар 2022)

Всем доброго времени! Прошу подсказать что это за инструмент? Тульский заказной\мастеровой?
Искал в интернете аналоги, попадается очень много, но не такие. Отличие левой клавиатуры, либо горка со ступеньками, либо клавиши черные с белыми колпачками. Именно такого нет совсем. Так что же это за инструмент и насколько он качественен?


----------



## Сергей Давидюк (10 Мар 2022)

Тульский заказной. После ремонта, видимо. Хороший инструмент. Данный конкретный - от качества ремонта зависит


----------



## Денис П. (10 Мар 2022)

Сергей Давидюк написал(а):


> Тульский заказной. После ремонта, видимо. Хороший инструмент. Данный конкретный - от качества ремонта зависит


Спасибо за ответ. В том то и дело, человек уверяет что инструмент полностью оригинальный, ничего в нем не делалось. А у меня нет возможности лишний раз съездить посмотреть своими глазами. Вот и интересуюсь, может действительно были какие то партии заказных такого плана.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Мар 2022)

Денис П. написал(а):


> у меня нет возможности лишний раз съездить посмотреть своими глазами.


Без просмотра, вскрытия и игры инструмент покупать категорически нельзя.


----------



## AlexDm (10 Мар 2022)

Судя по фото минимум ремонт меха уже производился (новый итальянский ледерин), латунные голосовые планки, звук классный, состояние деталей из кожи в отличном состоянии. Год назад я продал точно такой же инструмент. Для меня был тяжеловат, и сам корпус немного неудобный, острые углы, гриф под прямым углом. Мне кажется, что в данном инструменте "криминальных" недостатков не будет.


----------



## MAN (11 Мар 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> Судя по фото звук классный


Интересно, а наоборот делать вы тоже умеете, я имею в виду по аудиозаписи судить о новизне ледерина и вообще о косметическом состоянии инструмента?
P. S. Прошу уважаемую публику великодушно простить своего недостойного собеседника за этот очередной глупый вопрос, поскольку, каюсь, до чтения трудов Генхира Густавовича Нейгауза об фортепианном искусстве у меня всё руки никак не дойдут.


----------



## AlexDm (11 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Интересно, а наоборот делать вы тоже умеете, я имею в виду по аудиозаписи судить о новизне ледерина и вообще о косметическом состоянии инструмента?
> P. S. Прошу уважаемую публику великодушно простить своего недостойного собеседника за этот очередной глупый вопрос, поскольку, каюсь, до чтения трудов Генхира Густавовича Нейгауза об фортепианном искусстве у меня всё руки никак не дойдут.


----------



## AlexDm (11 Мар 2022)

Извините, но я имел ввиду звук своего инструмента. А он звучал очень достойно. А итальянским ледерином инструменты этих лет не клеились, поэтому мех однозначно ремонтировался, что не есть плохо. На выложенных фото инструмент выглядит достойно.


----------



## MAN (11 Мар 2022)

AlexDm, да ведь я же пошутил просто.


----------



## Сергей Давидюк (11 Мар 2022)

Денис П. написал(а):


> человек уверяет что инструмент полностью оригинальный, ничего в нем не делалось


Врет. Как минимум мех ремонтировался. Залоги на фото в хорошем состоянии - для инструмента 60-70 х г.в. это прям чудо чудное Скорее всего, либо меняли либо реанимировали старые. Все деревянные поверхности покрыты морилкой - насколько я знаю, это на заводе не практиковалось. Надо слушать. Нет возможности приехать к продавцу - пусть запишет видео со звуком. Каждая клавиша на сжим-разжим.


----------

